# All Gone!!



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Ive sold them :2thumb: although Ive found it pretty easy to breed them, it has ment my beardies have totally gone off them (due to the fact I havnt fed off the colony for nearly a year hehehe)

Enjoy your new roaches Daz...or should that say hope your beardies enjoy the new roaches :lol2:

MMmmmm roach stew...roach sandwiches...yummy!! :lol2:


----------

